# Feste Größe für Tabelle, Div...whatever



## Kopfballstar (22. Juli 2005)

Argh, bin ich zu blöd?

Ich habe Text der in einem Bereich der Website angezeigt werden soll. Es ist aber zuviel Text für den Bereich welcher aber eine Fixe Größe haben soll. Der restliche Text soll durch scrolling lesbar werden. Jetzt hab ich einiges versucht aber es klappt irgendwie nicht. Ebenen, Tabellen ... werden automatisch größer. Aber das geht doch...wieso fällt es mir nicht ein? Help please..


----------



## Maik (22. Juli 2005)

Weise dem Element / Bereich mit fester Höhe die CSS-Eigenschaft *overflow: auto* zu.

[ editpost ]

Beispiel für eine scrollfähige Tabellenzelle:


```
td.scroll
{
height: 300px;
width: 200px;
}
```


```
<td class="scroll">
    <div style="overflow:auto; height:100%; width:100%;"> <!-- scrollfähiger Inhalt --> </div>
</td>
```


----------

